# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  συνδεση αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4 με τηλεόραση + dvd recorder

## Wally

Αδυνατω να βρω πως θα συνδέσω το dvd recorder με το αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4 για την λήψη του ψηφιακού σήματος-για να μπορώ να γράφω ψηφιακά κανάλια.



Η κεραία πάει στον αποκωδικοποιητήΑπο εκεί η κεραία πάει στο dvd recorder(rf out του αποκωδικοποοιητή).To scart φεύγει από τον αποκωδικοποιητή. και πάει στο dvd recorder.Ένα άλλο scart φεύγει από το dvd recorder και πάει στη tv.
Tι έχω καταφέρει:

Πιάνω τα ψηφιακά στην tv, τα ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΑ(τα μηνύματα που εκπέμπουν δηλαδή περί διακοπής του αναλογικού σήματος)
 όμως στο dvd recorder.

*Τι κάνω λάθος;*

----------


## Hulk

Δημητρη ετσι οπως τα λες δειχνει να τα εχεις συνδεσει ενταξει, μαλλον καποια ρυθμιση ειναι τωρα.
Εχεις βαλει στο dvd recorder την σωστη εισοδο; δηλαδη απο το πληκτρο source που αλλαζεις πια 
πηγη θελεις να παιξει.

----------


## Wally

Σάββα, θα το κοιτάξω αυτό που λες και θα σου πω.
 Εσύ αναφέρεσαι στο source της τηλεόρασης ή αυτό του dvd recorder(και τα 2 φυσικά ελέγχονται απο τα αντίσοιχα
τηλεκοντρόλ τους);
Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς να ρυθμίσω το dvd recorder να παίρνει "είσοδο" από το scart που "έρχεται" από τον αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## Hulk

> Σάββα, θα το κοιτάξω αυτό που λες και θα σου πω.
>  Εσύ αναφέρεσαι στο source της τηλεόρασης ή αυτό του dvd recorder(και τα 2 φυσικά ελέγχονται απο τα αντίσοιχα
> τηλεκοντρόλ τους);
> Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς να ρυθμίσω το dvd recorder να παίρνει "είσοδο" από το scart που "έρχεται" από τον αποκωδικοποιητή.



Ναι ακριβως! Του dvd αν ειναι στην σωστη επιλογη του scart που εχεις βαλει.

----------


## vasilllis

Λαθος μου.
καλα το πατε    :Blink:

----------


## Hulk

Βασιλη και ο Δημητρης ετσι το εχει συνδεσει.. δεν εχει βαλει μονο το καλωδιο της κεραιας αλλα και scart απο τον 
αποκωδικοποιητη στο dvd και απο εκει στη τηλεοραση.

----------


## vasilllis

ναι το ξαναδιαβασα και ειδα οτι τα λες σωστα,αλλα με προλαβες.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## picdev

περιμενεις να πιασεις ψηφιακά κανάλια στο dvd recorder? αφού δεν έχει αποκωδικοποιητή γιατί έχεις βάλει τη κεραία στο dvd?
το scart το συνδέεις στη τηλεόραση και μία δεύτερη έξοδο βιντεο του αποκωδικοποιητη τη στέλνεις στο dvd

----------


## vasilllis

> περιμενεις να πιασεις ψηφιακά κανάλια στο dvd recorder? αφού δεν έχει αποκωδικοποιητή γιατί έχεις βάλει τη κεραία στο dvd?
> το scart το συνδέεις στη τηλεόραση και μία δεύτερη έξοδο βιντεο του αποκωδικοποιητη τη στέλνεις στο dvd



καλημερα.
και εγω ετσι την πατησα,εχει ομως συνδεσει το scart του αποκωδικοποιητη στο dvd.οποτε απο οτι καταλαβα την μονη ληψη που μπορει να κανει το dvd ειναι απο κεραια και οχι απο scart για αυτο δεν βλεπει.

----------


## servicetron

Καλημέρα και από εμένα σε όλους…,

  Πριν μπεις σε γρίφους συνδέσεων, θα πρέπει να διαπιστώσεις εάν το σύστημα εγγραφής DVD που διαθέτεις είναι συμβατό με το πρότυπο MPEG – 4 H.264 που χρησιμοποίει η DIGEA. Για παράδειγμα αν ο εγγραφέας DVD είναι ευθυγραμμισμένος με το  πρότυπο συμπίεσης MPEG-2, τότε ακόμη και σωστή να είναι η συνδεσμολογία, θα έχεις μόνο ήχο αλλά όχι εικόνα. Επομένως θα πρέπει να διαπιστώσεις τις δυνατότητες επεξεργασίας σήματος που έχει η συσκευή σου.

  Άλλο ένα θέμα που μας απασχολεί σε τέτοιου είδους συνδέσεις είναι οι «ενδοδιαμορφώσεις». Δηλαδή, η δημιουργία μη αρμονικών συχνοτήτων, όταν στην είσοδο του δέκτη υπάρχουν δύο ισχυρά σήματα με παραπλήσιες συχνότητες. Εδώ η καλύτερη λύση είναι το τηλεοπτικό σήμα να διαχωριστεί πλήρως προς όλες τις συσκευές , είτε μέσω ενός καλού splitter, είτε μέσω αυτού και ενός ποιοτικού γραμμικού ενισχυτή, ανάλογα με τη στάθμη σήματος που έρχεται στο καλώδιο καθόδου. Αυτός ο τρόπος αποτρέπει τη δημιουργία ενδοδιαμορφώσεων, που δημιουργούνται μέσω των ενισχυτικών βαθμίδων κάθε συσκευής. Συνεπώς είναι λάθος να προσπαθούμε να συνδέσουμε «σε σειρά» τις διάφορες συσκευές αναπαραγωγής ήχου και εικόνας γιατί δημιουργούνται ενδοδιαμορφώσεις.

  Άρα έχεις δυο λύσεις. Είτε να αναζητήσεις και να αγοράσεις έναν επίγειο ψηφιακό δέκτη που θα υποστηρίζει δυνατότητα εγγραφής τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων σε συσκευή αποθήκευσης USB (λειτουργία PVR) και θα είναι και συμβατός με το πρότυπο MPEG – 4 H.264. Είτε να φτιάξεις την παρακάτω συνδεσμολογία που ουσιαστικά έχει  λογική διάζευξη. Με αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία θα έχεις ένα αξιοπρεπές σήμα και τη δυνατότητα εγγραφής των εκπομπών ψηφιακής λήψης- «*αν και μόνο αν*» το DVD recorder είναι συμβατό με τα πρότυπα ψηφιακής εκπομπής της χώρας μας…

ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ : 

1) Ο διακλαδωτης 1 προς 2 πρέπει να είναι με διέλευση τάσεως.
2) Η συσκευή λήψης ψηφιακών καναλιών πρέπει να έχει ενεργοποιημένη την εντολή Power On Antena για να στέλνει τάση στον ενισχυτή γραμμής.


dvdRecorder_plusDigea_hookUP.JPG

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Πολύ  σωστά τα  είπαν  οι  παραπάνω  φίλοι  και  ενημερωτικό  το  σχέδιο  του   Μιχάλη  προφανώς  το  DVD  REC.  δεν  πρέπει  να  έχει  δέκτη  (tuner)  ψηφιακό  αλλά  μόνο  αναλογικό  και επομένως  μέσω  της  RF  σύνδεσης  (κεραίας)  θα  μπορείς  να  γράφεις  μόνο  τα  κρατικά  κανάλια  και  αυτά  μέχρι  τις   18/8  οπότε  και  θα  κλείσουν.

   Θα  μπορείς  να  γράφεις  τα  ψηφιακά  κατευθείαν  απο  την  έξοδο  του  ψηφιακού  δέκτη  στην  ανάλογη  επιλογή  που  το  έχεις   συνδέσει  και  όπως  τα  γράφει  το  DVD  REC.  π.χ.  AV1 ,  AV2, κ.λ.π.  ή  LINE.

----------


## Wally

sorry αλλά μπερδεύτικα λίγο-ανακαφαλαίωση λοιπόν:

1. Είτε γράφουμε σε usb.
2. Eίτε στο dvd recorder αλλά με την προυπόθεση ότι αυτό υποστηρίζει mpeg4-αν όχι από ότι κατάλαβα(και εφόσον η συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή) θα ακούω μόνο ήχο και ΟΧΙ εικόνα.

Να σημειώσω, ότι με την συνδεσμολογία που αναφέρω στην αρχή του μυνήματος έχω μόνο ήχο από το dvd-παρότι η κεραία φεύγει από τον αποκωδικοποιητή (rf out) και πάει στο dvd recorder.

Αρα να υποθέσω ότι το dvd recorder ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει mpeg4?

----------


## 347

πρεπει να στηλεις στο dvd αποδεικοποιημενο σημα

----------


## Wally

> πρεπει να στηλεις στο dvd αποδεικοποιημενο σημα



Πως θα το κάνω αυτό-πέρα απο την συνδεσμολογία που έχω ήδη αναφέρει-νομίζω ότι αυτό το κάνω ηδη.

----------


## 347

συγνωμη για την καθηστερηση. ναι η συνδεσμολογεια σου ειναι σωστη.Τοτε κατι γινεται με το dvd. Ισως δεν μπορει να γραψει σημα video απο εξωτερικη πυγη

----------


## Hulk

Βρε παιδια γιατι το κανατε ολοκληρη επιστημη παλι!!!!!!!!!

Το dvd recorder εχει εισοδους line in και μπορει να γραψει απο μια εξωτερικη πηγη ειτε αυτο ειναι απο μια καμερα ειτε απο ενα αποκωδικοποιητη!
Αν εχεις τον αποκωδικοποιητη να παιζει στο καναλι που θες και το dvd recorder απλα κανει εγγραφη τοτε που ειναι το προβλημα;
Εχω κι'εγω ενα dvd recorder της SONY και δεν εχει ψηφιακα, το εχω συνδεσει με τον τροπο που λεει ο Δημητρης εδω και 5 μηνες στο δικο μου
και δουλευει αψογα! Το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να αλλαζεις καναλι γιατι οτι βλεπεις εσυ θα γραφει και αυτο.

----------

picdev (22-07-12)

----------


## Ultrasound

Ο αποκωδικοποιητής έχει rf-out, σωστά; Άρα εκτός από το σκαρτ θα στέλνει και σήμα αποκωδικοποιημένο σε κάποιο κανάλι (στα παλιά βίντεο ήταν το c36). Βρες αυτό το κανάλι μέσω του DVD-recorder, φροντίζεις η δυνατότητα να είναι ενεργοποιημένη στον αποκωδικοποιητή και, λογικά, είσαι οκ. 

Χάνεις σε πχιότητα όμως...

----------


## Wally

> Βρε παιδια γιατι το κανατε ολοκληρη επιστημη παλι!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Το dvd recorder εχει εισοδους line in και μπορει να γραψει απο μια εξωτερικη πηγη ειτε αυτο ειναι απο μια καμερα ειτε απο ενα αποκωδικοποιητη!
> Αν εχεις τον αποκωδικοποιητη να παιζει στο καναλι που θες και το dvd recorder απλα κανει εγγραφη τοτε που ειναι το προβλημα;
> Εχω κι'εγω ενα dvd recorder της SONY και δεν εχει ψηφιακα, το εχω συνδεσει με τον τροπο που λεει ο Δημητρης εδω και 5 μηνες στο δικο μου
> και δουλευει αψογα! Το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να αλλαζεις καναλι γιατι οτι βλεπεις εσυ θα γραφει και αυτο.



Aκόμα και αν το dvd recorder δεν έχει κύκλωμα mpeg4;

----------


## Hulk

> Aκόμα και αν το dvd recorder δεν έχει κύκλωμα mpeg4;



Φυσικα! αφου την αποκωδικοποιηση την κανει ο αποκωδικοποιητης που εχεις παρει, το dvd θα παρει μονο την εξοδο απο 
το scart ή τα rca και και θα επιλεξεις την σωστη εισοδο στο dvd μεχρι να δεις εικονα.
Οταν κανεις εγγραφη απο το dvd recorder απο μια εξωτερικη πηγη δεν εχει καμια σχεση το αν εχει mpeg4 το ιδιο το dvd.

----------


## Wally

> Φυσικα! αφου την αποκωδικοποιηση την κανει ο αποκωδικοποιητης που εχεις παρει, το dvd θα παρει μονο την εξοδο απο 
> το scart ή τα rca και και θα επιλεξεις την σωστη εισοδο στο dvd μεχρι να δεις εικονα.
> Οταν κανεις εγγραφη απο το dvd recorder απο μια εξωτερικη πηγη δεν εχει καμια σχεση το αν εχει mpeg4 το ιδιο το dvd.



ΖΉΤΩΩΩΩΩ. Έγραψα πρόγραμμα(formula 1)-ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.
Αν παρουσιαστεί κάτι άλλο θα κάνω post πάλι-αλλά νομίζω ότι είμαστε εντάξει πια.

----------


## Hulk

Ωραια! Μπραβο! χαιρομαι που βρηκες λυση στο προβλημα σου. Αν εχεις κατι αλλο στην πορεια εδω ειμαστε!

----------


## hlsat

> Καλημέρα και από εμένα σε όλους…,
> 
>   Πριν μπεις σε γρίφους συνδέσεων, θα πρέπει να διαπιστώσεις εάν το σύστημα εγγραφής DVD που διαθέτεις είναι συμβατό με το πρότυπο MPEG – 4 H.264 που χρησιμοποίει η DIGEA. Για παράδειγμα αν ο εγγραφέας DVD είναι ευθυγραμμισμένος με το  πρότυπο συμπίεσης MPEG-2, τότε ακόμη και σωστή να είναι η συνδεσμολογία, θα έχεις μόνο ήχο αλλά όχι εικόνα. Επομένως θα πρέπει να διαπιστώσεις τις δυνατότητες επεξεργασίας σήματος που έχει η συσκευή σου.
> 
>   Άλλο ένα θέμα που μας απασχολεί σε τέτοιου είδους συνδέσεις είναι οι «ενδοδιαμορφώσεις». Δηλαδή, η δημιουργία μη αρμονικών συχνοτήτων, όταν στην είσοδο του δέκτη υπάρχουν δύο ισχυρά σήματα με παραπλήσιες συχνότητες. Εδώ η καλύτερη λύση είναι το τηλεοπτικό σήμα να διαχωριστεί πλήρως προς όλες τις συσκευές , είτε μέσω ενός καλού splitter, είτε μέσω αυτού και ενός ποιοτικού γραμμικού ενισχυτή, ανάλογα με τη στάθμη σήματος που έρχεται στο καλώδιο καθόδου. Αυτός ο τρόπος αποτρέπει τη δημιουργία ενδοδιαμορφώσεων, που δημιουργούνται μέσω των ενισχυτικών βαθμίδων κάθε συσκευής. Συνεπώς είναι λάθος να προσπαθούμε να συνδέσουμε «σε σειρά» τις διάφορες συσκευές αναπαραγωγής ήχου και εικόνας γιατί δημιουργούνται ενδοδιαμορφώσεις.
> 
>   Άρα έχεις δυο λύσεις. Είτε να αναζητήσεις και να αγοράσεις έναν επίγειο ψηφιακό δέκτη που θα υποστηρίζει δυνατότητα εγγραφής τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων σε συσκευή αποθήκευσης USB (λειτουργία PVR) και θα είναι και συμβατός με το πρότυπο MPEG – 4 H.264. Είτε να φτιάξεις την παρακάτω συνδεσμολογία που ουσιαστικά έχει  λογική διάζευξη. Με αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία θα έχεις ένα αξιοπρεπές σήμα και τη δυνατότητα εγγραφής των εκπομπών ψηφιακής λήψης- «*αν και μόνο αν*» το DVD recorder είναι συμβατό με τα πρότυπα ψηφιακής εκπομπής της χώρας μας…
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35690



Καλο το σχεδιαγραμμα εγκαταστασης συναδελφε αλλα χρειαζονται δυο λεπτομερης  επεξηγησης. 
1) Ο διακλαδωτης 1 προς 2 πρεπη να ειναι με διελευση τασεως.
2) Η συσκευη ληψης ψηφιακων καναλιων πρεπη να εχη ενεργοποιημενη την εντολη Power On Antena για να στελνη τασι στον ενισχυτη γραμμης.

----------


## servicetron

Πολύ σωστά Ηλία. Μεγάλη η παράλειψή μου. Το συμπλήρωσα. Χρόνια πολλά για τη γιορτή σου και πολύχρονος !!!

Μου δίνεται και η ευκαιρία να ξεκαθαρίσω και κάποια πράγματα που οι περισσότεροι ίσως να μην γνωρίζουν και είναι λογικό να μπερδεύονται. Ίσως κάποιοι να έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά…

Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι ανέφικτο να γίνει παραγωγή MPEG-4 σε συσκευή που δεν υποστηρίζει τέτοια συμπίεση. Είτε είναι σε επίπεδο αναπαραγωγής, είτε σε επίπεδο εγγραφής. Υπάρχει δηλαδή μια δυσαρμονία (mismatch) μεταξύ των συσκευών παραγωγής σήματος εικόνας και των καταγραφικών και απεικονιστικών συστημάτων.

Επομένως υπήρξε μια αναγκαιότητα ( πονηριά ; ) να υπάρξει μια μετατροπή, κάποια διευθέτηση μεταξύ ασύμβατων προτύπων, σημάτων κ.τ.λ.

Εταιρίες όπως η Philips, Samsung, Sony και άλλες έχουν ενσωματώσει στο mainboard των συσκευών ένα ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα που συνδέεται παράλληλα και αναλαμβάνει την απόπλεξη και τη μετατροπή όλων των σημάτων εισόδου αλλά στην ουσία είναι υπεύθυνο σχεδόν για το σύνολο των ποιοτικών χαρακτηριστικών της εικόνας αναπαραγωγής και της ποιοτικής καταγραφής. H διαδικασία αυτή ονομάζεται “scaling”και οι προσαρμοστές που την επιτυγχάνουν λέγονται “scalers”. 

Η συνολική ποιότητα των εγγραφών έχει φθάσει σε υψηλό επίπεδο και μην μου πει κανένας ότι προσαρμοστές έχουν να κάνουν μόνο με την αναπαραγωγή και όχι την καταγραφή. 

Και τι σημαίνει αυτό ; Συσκευές DVD με το παλαιομοδίτικο πρότυπο MPEG -2 μπορούν να εγγράψουν εικόνα ευθυγραμμισμένη με MPEG-4 ( με μικρή θυσία την ποιότητα της εικόνας ). Επίσης ο ενσωματωμένος scaler μπορεί να ανεβάσει την ανάλυση των απλών δίσκων DVD από 576i σε 1080p ( μέσω της θύρας HDMI ). Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι εξαιρετικά ικανοποιητικό για τον καταναλωτή αλλά «κακό» για τις εταιρείες που ήθελαν να θέσουν εκτός παιχνιδιού τον επικίνδυνο αντίπαλο HD-DVD.

Υπάρχουν διαφωνίες σχετικά με την ποιότητα έγγραφης. Μερικοί ειδήμονες του χώρου πιστεύουν ότι εγγράφεται εικόνα οξύτερη και περισσότερο λεπτομερής χάρη στην επεξεργαστική ισχύ του scaler IC. Άλλοι ειδικοί υποστηρίζουν ότι η επεξεργασία του σήματος από το scaler IC κάνει λιγότερο αυθεντική την καταγραμμένη εικόνα σε σχέση με την αρχική. Εγώ υποστηρίζω τη δεύτερη γνώμη.

Επομένως το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα δεν οφείλεται σε μια απλή σύνδεση συσκευών διαφορετικών προτύπων αλλά σε μια «τεχνολογική αλχημεία» των εταιρειών κολοσσών που θέλανε να χτυπήσουν τη διάδοση συσκευών BluRay (BR) και στο γεγονός ότι δεν δηλώθηκε εξαρχής η μάρκα του DVD recorder για να το ψάξουμε παραπάνω το θέμα και να απαντήσουμε ορθότερα.

Φιλικά, 

Μιχάλης

----------

Hulk (23-07-12)

----------


## Wally

ερώτηση:

Υποθέτω ότι το dvd recorder ναι μεν πια μπορεί και γράφει ψηφιακά,μπορεί όμως να τα αποθηκεύσει και στην μνήμη του.

Από ότι κατάλαβα μέχρι τώρα όχι. Προσπάθησα αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Hulk

Αν ειναι με σκληρο δισκο φυσικα και μπορει να γραψει, οτι προγραμμα βλεπεις μεσο του dvd recorder μπορεις και να γραψεις οτι βλεπεις.
Μπορεις Δημητρη να μας πεις πιο μοντελο ειναι; για να σου πουμε και με σιγουρια τι θα κανεις.

----------


## Wally

> Αν ειναι με σκληρο δισκο φυσικα και μπορει να γραψει, οτι προγραμμα βλεπεις μεσο του dvd recorder μπορεις και να γραψεις οτι βλεπεις.
> Μπορεις Δημητρη να μας πεις πιο μοντελο ειναι; για να σου πουμε και με σιγουρια τι θα κανεις.



Oxι ρε συ δεν ρωτάω αν μπορεί να γράψει-αυτό το κάνει. Ρωτάω αν μπορεί να αποθηκεύση στην μνήμη  του ψηφακά κανάλια όπως μπορεί με τα αναλογικά.
Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία να σου πω ποιο μοντέλο είναι αλλά...όπως και να έχει είναι το 
TOSHIBA RD-XS27 KE.

----------


## picdev

αφού δεν έχει αποκωδικοποιητή για ψηφιακά κανάλια δεν γίνεται να το αποθηκεύσει

----------


## Hulk

> Oxι ρε συ δεν ρωτάω αν μπορεί να γράψει-αυτό το κάνει. Ρωτάω αν μπορεί να αποθηκεύση στην μνήμη  του ψηφακά κανάλια όπως μπορεί με τα αναλογικά.
> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία να σου πω ποιο μοντέλο είναι αλλά...όπως και να έχει είναι το 
> TOSHIBA RD-XS27 KE.



Καταλαβα λαθος Δημητρη, Οπως ειπε και ο Ακης δεν γινετε αυτο επειδη δεν εχει το ιδιο αποκωδικοποιητη και η εγγραφη γινετε τωρα απο εξωτερικη πηγη.

----------


## vagelisda

Ρε παιδιά,ολοι οι αποκωδικοποιητες βγάζουν αποκωδικοποιημενο σημα δηλαδης στο rf out? :Confused1:

----------


## plouf

οχι.αντιθετα ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν το κανει..

----------


## ggr

Μοναχα αυτος http://www.edision.gr/index.php?SCRE...&ProductID=294 Εχει ξεχωριστη εξοδο RF OUT ( modulator).
 Τον εχω χρησιμοποιησει σε παλια TV που δεν διεθετε scart

----------


## kouhle

καλησπερα ,
εγω εχω ψηφιακη tv mpeg4 και αναλογικό dvd recorder με σκληρό δίσκο .
Μπορώ να το προγραμματίσω να γράφει και εγώ απο την τηλεορ.να βλέπω άλλο κανάλι .
Μπορώ να το προγραματισω να γραφει την νυχτα που κοιμάμαι με κλειστα ολα .
ευχαριστώ για την τυχόν βοήθεια .  
δεν κατάλαβα το ποστ του προηγούμενου αν πρέπει ο αποκωδικοποιητής  να είναι μόνο  o edition ?

----------


## draco1

Ορισμένοι αποκωδικοποιητές έχουν έξοδο usb αν βάλεις ένα εξωτερικό δίσκο fat32  εκεί,  μπορείς να γράφεις ότι παίζει εκείνη την στιγμή (μια εναλλακτική πρόταση χωρίς την χρίση dvd recorder ) αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι μέχρι πόσα giga "βλέπει" ο αποκωδικοποιητής στην usb , εγώ δοκίμασα με στικακι γύρο στα 8 GB και είναι οκ, πρέπει να γίνετε και με σκληρό εξωτερικό  δίσκο

----------


## ILIASTRI

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ  αν ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια

εχω ενα αποκωδικοποιητη mpeg4 με μια εξοδο scart , με εισοδο και εξοδο κεραιας
εχω ενα video vhs με εισοδο και εξοδο κεραιας καθως και 2 εξοδους scart
μια τηλεοραση με 3 scart

Μπορει να γινει συνδεση με καποιο τροπο ωστε να μπορω να γραφω τα ψηφιακα καναλια στο βιντεο;
Χρειαζεται καποιος ειδικος αποκωδικοποιητης με παραπανω εξοδους-εισοδους

Το χρειαζομαι ωστε να μπορω να προγραμματιζω εγγραφη καναλιων σε συγκεκριμενη ωρα και μερα

Υ.Γ. το Pvr Του αποκωδικοποιητη κανει εγγραφη την στιγμη που βλεπεις

----------


## angel_grig

> ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ  αν ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια
> 
> εχω ενα αποκωδικοποιητη mpeg4 με μια εξοδο scart , με εισοδο και εξοδο κεραιας
> εχω ενα video vhs με εισοδο και εξοδο κεραιας καθως και 2 εξοδους scart
> μια τηλεοραση με 3 scart
> 
> Μπορει να γινει συνδεση με καποιο τροπο ωστε να μπορω να γραφω τα ψηφιακα καναλια στο βιντεο;
> Χρειαζεται καποιος ειδικος αποκωδικοποιητης με παραπανω εξοδους-εισοδους
> 
> ...



Θα βοηθουσε να μας ελεγες τι αποκωδικοποιητη και τι βιντεο εχεις,καθως και μια φωτο απο τις εισοδους/εξοδους του βιντεο.Ο αποκωδικοποιητης λογικα εχει  προγραμματιζομενη εγγραφη αλλα μαλλον ειναι μεσω EPG.
Εαν το βιντεο εχει video in μεσω του scart μπορει να γραφει-και πρεπει να εχεις τον αποκωδικοποιητη συνεχεια ανοικτο- αλλιως θελεις tv modulator.

----------


## ILIASTRI

ο αποκωδικοποιητης ειναι ο OPTICUM Decoder stb HD n1 και το βιντεο το Philips VR 510

το βιντεο εχει μονο scart (exit) και RF In , RF out

----------


## angel_grig

> ο αποκωδικοποιητης ειναι ο OPTICUM Decoder stb HD n1 και το βιντεο το Philips VR 510
> 
> το βιντεο εχει μονο scart (exit) και RF In , RF out



Συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες μπορεις να γραφεις στον αποκωδικοποιητη με προγραμματισμο μεσω ΕPG-δες στην σελιδα 15 εδω .Το βιντεο μπορει να γραψει απο το scart 2 διαλεγοντας τα προγραμματα Ε1 και Ε2-manual εδω

----------


## ILIASTRI

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ . ΘΑ ΤΑ ΨΑΞΩ

Η συνδεσμολογια scart rf in rf out ποια θα ειναι;

----------

